# Logo vektorisieren?!



## medico (10. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich am besten das Angehänge Logo vektorisieren? Oder kann mir da jemand behilflich sein?

Danke Medico


----------



## thoru (10. August 2006)

Moin Moin...
solltest du nicht über eines der "Standardprogramme wie lllustrator oder Freehand 
verfügen, wird es sich bestimmt auch mit Inskape lösen lassen. Inskape ist ein 
Open Source Vektorprogramm, dass du die hier herunterladen kannst.

Doch egal mit welchen Programm du es endgültig löst, wirst du dafür dein Bild
auf einer Ebene ablegen müssen um es dann mit entsprechenden Werkzeugen 
nach zu zeichnen. Relativ gute Ergebnisse soll man aber auch mit der "Nachzeichnen-
funktion" von Freehand und den neueren Versionen von Illustrator (ab CS1) bekommen.

cu
thoru


----------



## thoru (10. August 2006)

....es sein denn deine Zeit ist so verdammt wertvoll, dass du
dafür keine Zeit findest es selber zu vektorisieren   
Dann probiere doch angehängte Datei.

cu
thoru


----------



## helaukoenig (10. August 2006)

@thoru: na du bist ja lustig. Erst sagst du er soll es selbst machen und dann erledigst du die Arbeit doch. Das ist fast schon einen Ehremitgliedschaft im 1. Sven-Uwe-Fanclub wert.
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Inscape.


----------



## medico (10. August 2006)

*Danke!*
Werde es aber auch mal mit Inscape probieren, will ja wissen wie das geht *g*

Gruß Medico


----------



## akrite (10. August 2006)

...irgendwoher kenn ich das Logo  .... Naja, das eignet sich jedenfalls perfekt um es manuell selbst nachzuzeichnen - die automatischen Nachzeichner machen da nur mehr Punkte als nötig rein.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## thoru (10. August 2006)

helaukoenig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @thoru: na du bist ja lustig. Erst sagst du er soll es selbst machen und dann erledigst du die Arbeit doch. Das ist fast schon einen Ehremitgliedschaft im 1. Sven-Uwe-Fanclub wert.
> Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Inscape.



Recht hast du wohl aber ich wusste heute morgen einfach nicht wohin
mit meiner Zeit... 

cu
thoru


----------



## helaukoenig (11. August 2006)

Wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht, dann ist das Logo ist Gartenbaubetrieb-Landschaftgärtnerei-Standard-Logo.

Stimmt, mit ein wenig Feingefühl liesse es sich schnell selbst "nachbauen."


----------

